# I hope I am not the only girl!



## Deelanee Orchestra

Hello everyone,
I admit that was a catchy title, but I am part of the minority and I thought "Hello from Quebec, Canada" looked a little boring.
I'm a media composer and music producer and a lot of my google questions found answers on this forum before I decided to join. 

Look forward to chat with you fine forumers!


----------



## fiestared

Elaine Gallant said:


> Hello everyone,
> I admit that was a catchy title, but I am part of the minority and I thought "Hello from Quebec, Canada" looked a little boring.
> I'm a media composer and music producer and a lot of my google questions found answers on this forum before I decided to join.
> 
> Look forward to chat with you fine forumers!


Here, it's composers helping composers, so, male female or wathever have no importance. Anyway, welcome Elaine


----------



## whiskers

Warm welcome!


----------



## chocobitz825

Welcome! Actually your title does make me curious. What is the representation of women composers in this forum and the business at large?


----------



## ptram

Are women even admitted in this forum? Wouldn't we risk to have to reduce blasphemy and become polite?

Paolo


----------



## rrichard63

Elaine Gallant said:


> ... a lot of my google questions found answers on this forum ...


Yes, exactly. Welcome!


----------



## KMA

I wound up on this forum the same way.
Welcome @Elaine Gallant !


----------



## Robo Rivard

Tire-toi une bûche mon amie.


----------



## Deelanee Orchestra

ptram said:


> Are women even admitted in this forum? Wouldn't we risk to have to reduce blasphemy and become polite?
> 
> Paolo


Haha! And you'll have to get dressed!


----------



## Lionel Schmitt

ptram said:


> Are women even admitted in this forum? Wouldn't we risk to have to reduce blasphemy and become polite?
> 
> Paolo


Haha, would not very polite to assume women cannot handle a bit of a harsh argument or mild swearing here and there.
But I know it was a joke.  Just in case there was anything serious to it.


----------



## Deelanee Orchestra

chocobitz825 said:


> Welcome! Actually your title does make me curious. What is the representation of women composers in this forum and the business at large?


I don't even know. I just know there aren't a lot. I'm not a good reference because I don't concentrate on that even though I do ride the wave of being different here and there. In the end, we all write music which is all that matters, especially here.


----------



## Loïc D

Welcome here, don’t hesitate to submit your works.

As for your question : they are some women here but you indeed are too few.
Christian Henson pointed this out also on one of his vlogs based on YouTube statistics... Such a shame that so few women are in this industry.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa

Bienvenue au meilleur site pour tout ce qui a rapport à notre métier! 
(Coucou de Montréal)


----------



## Deelanee Orchestra

Ned Bouhalassa said:


> Bienvenue au meilleur site pour tout ce qui a rapport à notre métier!
> (Coucou de Montréal)


Merci! Beaucoup de Québécois ici?


----------



## DANIELE

Elaine Gallant said:


> I don't even know. I just know there aren't a lot. I'm not a good reference because I don't concentrate on that even though I do ride the wave of being different here and there. In the end, we all write music which is all that matters, especially here.



Hi, what kind of music do you write?


----------



## Jaap

Welcome Elaine and you are certainly not alone. Tagging the very nice and talented composer @Valérie_D and she is as well Canadian
Enjoy your stay here.


----------



## jamwerks

Hi Elaine, and welcome. And yes that title brought me here! Guess I'm spending too much time in front of the computer, and too little out and about!


----------



## rottoy

A very warm welcome to the sausage cavalcade of toxicity!
I mean.. I hope you'll enjoy your stay!
This is a lovely place when we aren't constantly bickering about true legato 
and what vintage of Chateau Lafite goes with what sus chords.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa

Elaine Gallant said:


> Merci! Beaucoup de Québécois ici?


Juste les meilleurs.


----------



## stonzthro

Welcome to VI-C Elaine!


----------



## IoannisGutevas

I see this "representation of the sexes at x-y job" mentality all over nowadays and it means absolutely nothing.

Like a very smart woman once said (im paraphrasing a bit), you are not a woman composer, you are a composer who happens to be a woman. Like the rest of us are composers who happen to be men. 

So there is no need to feel "under-represented" here or anywhere cause we are not women and men here we are just composers  

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Deelanee Orchestra

DANIELE said:


> Hi, what kind of music do you write?


Mostly Jazz and Electronic in all their declinations.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer

Elaine Gallant said:


> I thought "Hello from Quebec, Canada" looked a little boring



Don't worry, I'm from Calgary. Welcome!


----------



## AJHnob

Elaine Gallant said:


> Hello everyone,
> I admit that was a catchy title, but I am part of the minority and I thought "Hello from Quebec, Canada" looked a little boring.
> I'm a media composer and music producer and a lot of my google questions found answers on this forum before I decided to join.
> 
> Look forward to chat with you fine forumers!



Hey Elaine! Thanks for joining the minority here!  I found a lot of answers to my questions here too and just recently joined. Welcome!


----------



## InLight-Tone

Let her breathe boyz....


----------



## Phillip Dixon

big breaths ...?


----------



## JPQ

Wellcome. and I am Femine Non Binary what i know itself. not Male or Female then.


----------



## novicecomposer

I used to wonder why there are a very small number of female composers out there, both in classical music and film. I don't know about other genres though. Is it like we don't see a lot of male nurses? What's so special about music composition skills as to gender? Male/female, we are all emotional human beings after all. Anyhoo I no longer wonder this kind of stuff since I became so fucking busy with my life.


----------



## germancomponist

Elaine Gallant said:


> Hello everyone,
> I admit that was a catchy title, but I am part of the minority and I thought "Hello from Quebec, Canada" looked a little boring.
> I'm a media composer and music producer and a lot of my google questions found answers on this forum before I decided to join.
> 
> Look forward to chat with you fine forumers!


Every man has 45% women, and vice versa. So, you are not alone!


----------



## Robo Rivard

germancomponist said:


> Every man has 45% women, and vice versa. So, you are not alone!


I'm 50% man, 50% lesbian.


----------



## germancomponist

Robo Rivard said:


> I'm 50% man, 50% lesbian.


Then you probably have experiences that many others will never have. 
But seriously: Every person has both sides in them, and that's a good thing. You do not have to be gay or lesbian because this natural thing .... .


----------



## chillbot

This thread has 30 responses in one day, more than any other on the main page dating back a month.

I would like to say it is because we are all so dang welcoming here. But I wonder if the data is skewed by the use of the word "girl" in the title. And at the same time wondering if any male composers would have introduced themselves here as a "boy".

Now I'll get pummeled for calling that out.

But nonetheless welcome, Elaine. Were the world so great that we could all simply be "composers".


----------



## chocobitz825

I suppose my curiousity regarding representation is not so much about equality, as much as it’s about stories and expressions. Yes we are all human and experience human emotions but we filter those emotions through life experiences that can be influenced by skin color, gender, experience with diseases, etc etc. if there are few women in the field of composition I am curious about the stories we may not be hearing. I wonder how, if at all, their take on a scene in a movie might differ from my own. I honestly just welcome the idea to hear more composers from all over and can’t wait to hear how everyone expresses their life experience in music.


----------



## gregh

chillbot said:


> This thread has 30 responses in one day, more than any other on the main page dating back a month.
> 
> I would like to say it is because we are all so dang welcoming here. But I wonder if the data is skewed by the use of the word "girl" in the title. And at the same time wondering if any male composers would have introduced themselves here as a "boy".
> 
> Now I'll get pummeled for calling that out.
> 
> But nonetheless welcome, Elaine. Were the world so great that we could all simply be "composers".


I don't understand what you mean by "calling that out"?


----------



## Deelanee Orchestra

chillbot said:


> This thread has 30 responses in one day, more than any other on the main page dating back a month.
> 
> I would like to say it is because we are all so dang welcoming here. But I wonder if the data is skewed by the use of the word "girl" in the title. And at the same time wondering if any male composers would have introduced themselves here as a "boy".
> 
> Now I'll get pummeled for calling that out.
> 
> But nonetheless welcome, Elaine. Were the world so great that we could all simply be "composers".


Aaah, tons of questions unanswered and tons of data not analyzed... In the end, I do feel pretty welcome because that's how I choose to look at life.


----------



## Deelanee Orchestra

IoannisGutevas said:


> I see this "representation of the sexes at x-y job" mentality all over nowadays and it means absolutely nothing.
> 
> Like a very smart woman once said (im paraphrasing a bit), you are not a woman composer, you are a composer who happens to be a woman. Like the rest of us are composers who happen to be men.
> 
> So there is no need to feel "under-represented" here or anywhere cause we are not women and men here we are just composers
> 
> Welcome to the forum!


Quite right. I am not really interested in the "representation" debates, but in the context of a forum on such technical things as this one, I thought it would be a unique introduction. Never thought it would be such a hit though


----------



## Deelanee Orchestra

InLight-Tone said:


> Let her breathe boyz....


Oh, I don't mind. I have brothers. I wouldn't have even specified I'm a woman on my profile had I not been able to handle it, but I admit I wasn't expecting such a welcoming party!!!


----------



## LamaRose

There are a few other females on the boards... and as I have long suspected, quite a few sissies that temper the pervading male-dominated choir, lol. These boards could certainly use an Arya Stark-archetype at times to lop off some heads.


----------



## InLight-Tone

Elaine Gallant said:


> Oh, I don't mind. I have brothers. I wouldn't have even specified I'm a woman on my profile had I not been able to handle it, but I admit I wasn't expecting such a welcoming party!!!


A woman is a rarity around this place obviously, but welcome it's one of the best boards for composers by far...


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire

germancomponist said:


> Every man has 45 women, and vice versa. So, you are not alone!



Yes, around 45 seems to be the magic number. I try not to go over 50, because then it really becomes a bit difficult to manage and I simply don't have the time.


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr

chillbot said:


> This thread has 30 responses in one day, more than any other on the main page dating back a month.
> 
> I would like to say it is because we are all so dang welcoming here. But I wonder if the data is skewed by the use of the word "girl" in the title. And at the same time wondering if any male composers would have introduced themselves here as a "boy".
> 
> Now I'll get pummeled for calling that out.
> 
> But nonetheless welcome, Elaine. Were the world so great that we could all simply be "composers".



No not from me. Completely agreed. Though there is a point: I remember Mike Greene or somebody of the stuff said that ViC is a bit lacking of female representation so they are surely "very" welcome which is not bad at all to have more women here. (are they aliens? No..maybe to some few people who think that the women species is imported from klendathu) And then there was this discussion in another thread why women are so less represented in hollywood as composers and people attacked each other because some say that women are not there because they are "women" you know..however..I don´t care about the threadtitle here that much tbh, and sure I also welcome women whatsoever, lets hopefully get back to the real important things here for people: What libraries we all can buy on black'fucking'friday? Heeehh??? :D

PS: Welcome Elaine! Post some music in the members section, I am pretty sure I will comment on or another track!


----------



## germancomponist

My wife is also a composer and she is very good at it. Also with the technique, how to use plugs e.t.c., she knows as much as I do.


----------



## ptram

InLight-Tone said:


> A woman is a rarity around this place


Sometimes, one could believe the only women here around were the ones in the Venus choir.

Paolo


----------



## Chr!s

"Hi, I'm a girl"

The forum:







Also, 

Hello


----------



## wst3

Welcome, enjoy!


----------



## Deelanee Orchestra

AlexanderSchiborr said:


> PS: Welcome Elaine! Post some music in the members section, I am pretty sure I will comment on or another track!



Where would that be exactly?


----------



## Lionel Schmitt

Elaine Gallant said:


> Where would that be exactly?


https://vi-control.net/community/forums/members-compositions.18/


----------



## creativeforge

Elaine Gallant said:


> Hello everyone,
> I admit that was a catchy title, but I am part of the minority and I thought "Hello from Quebec, Canada" looked a little boring. I'm a media composer and music producer and a lot of my google questions found answers on this forum before I decided to join.
> Look forward to chat with you fine forumers!



Ah ben, tabarn...ouche! Salut Elaine, et Bienvenue! Welcome to the forum! I'm originally from Quebec too (all over, Montreal to the Saguenay-Lac, Cote-Nord, Cantons, Rive-Sud, etc).

Good to have you on board, and look forward to your contributions! 

Cheers,

André


----------



## creativeforge

Wolfie2112 said:


> Don't worry, I'm from Calgary. Welcome!



Hello Calgary, I'm in Taber...


----------



## creativeforge

ptram said:


> Sometimes, one could believe the only women here around were the ones in the Venus choir.
> 
> Paolo



tsk...


----------



## Deelanee Orchestra

creativeforge said:


> Ah ben, tabarn...ouche! Salut Elaine, et Bienvenue! Welcome to the forum! I'm originally from Quebec too (all over, Montreal to the Saguenay-Lac, Cote-Nord, Cantons, Rive-Sud, etc).
> 
> Good to have you on board, and look forward to your contributions!
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> André


Ah ben merci! Mon mari vient du Saguenay et moi de la Cote-Nord. It's a small world!


----------



## AdamAlake

Sad to inform you, but out of the 17.599 total users, you are indeed the only girl here.


----------



## rottoy

germancomponist said:


> Also with the technique, how to use plugs e.t.c., she knows as much as I do.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer

creativeforge said:


> Hello Calgary, I'm in Taber...



Arguably the best corn on the planet!


----------



## noises on

germancomponist said:


> My wife is also a composer and she is very good at it. Also with the technique, how to use plugs e.t.c., she knows as much as I do.


Just more focused on her project, unlike us ADH types getting distracted by the latest greatest offerings on VI control.


----------



## Garlu

Hi Elaine! You are not alone! 

Welcome to this great community!!!!


----------



## EvgenyEmelyanov

57 messages in three days. This thread could be more popular than any Spitfire announcement thread.

Welcome to VI-C


----------



## CT

EvgenyEmelyanov said:


> 57 messages in three days. This thread could be more popular than any Spitfire announcement thread.
> 
> Welcome to VI-C



Imagine if Paul and Christian were Paula and Christina!


----------

